# Haven't grown, but want to share



## T-Bone (Jun 9, 2007)

So i picked up this bag of Juicy Fruit the other day and it was great!  the high was a perfect balance of indica and sativa, i was blazed, but not quite couch lock. you know functional weed, but it me completely retarded, it had strong bag appeal and the buds were nice and dense with a sweet aroma. the genetics i found were a cross of an old thai strain and something else that i can't find in any seed bank description. it's great. just though i would share. thanks
~T-Bone


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 10, 2007)

Smoked some Juicy Fruit a little while back myself. Gets the mouth watering, doesn't it. Hmmmm  ....


----------



## T-Bone (Jun 11, 2007)

it most certainly does indeed!!
~T-Bone


----------

